# test suspension



## nick52 (Oct 6, 2011)

i was wondering has anyone ever added test suspension in an ongoing sustanon cycle im thinking 50mg,25 pre workout ,25 post ed, 500mg sustanon,eod , i was hoping someone would have first hand experience


----------



## GMO (Oct 6, 2011)

nick52 said:


> i was wondering has anyone ever added test suspension in an ongoing sustanon cycle im thinking 50mg,25 pre workout ,25 post ed, 500mg sustanon,eod , i was hoping someone would have first hand experience




You probably should have posted this in the Anabolic section...

I use susp at 100mg 1.5-2 hours prior to training.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

i had a question about this and ran across this thread while doing some searching, im gettin susp soon and ill be on a 500mg test E/week cycle. I was told to inject 100mg about 1hour and 45 min before workouts. My question is do i have to lower my test E intake when adding Susp? I was told no but i want to double check to make sure im not fucking anything up or adding to much test and so on. help a brother out!


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 15, 2011)

50-100mg PRE workout. and you can add it to your existing long ester test cycle with no problem and no need to modify your doses. I did a shot of suspension e3d while on 500mg test e and it gave me a nice little oomph. e3d is not optimal, or at least thats what many say, but Ive seen studies saying the half life and second pulse from suspension is actually longer than most thought. but, ed-eod is the best and safest.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> 50-100mg PRE workout. and you can add it to your existing long ester test cycle with no problem and no need to modify your doses. I did a shot of suspension e3d while on 500mg test e and it gave me a nice little oomph. e3d is not optimal, or at least thats what many say, but Ive seen studies saying the half life and second pulse from suspension is actually longer than most thought. but, ed-eod is the best and safest.


 perfect thanks!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> 50-100mg PRE workout. and you can add it to your existing long ester test cycle with no problem and no need to modify your doses. I did a shot of suspension e3d while on 500mg test e and it gave me a nice little oomph. e3d is not optimal, or at least thats what many say, but Ive seen studies saying the half life and second pulse from suspension is actually longer than most thought. but, ed-eod is the best and safest.



Test susp reeks havoc on your blood levels at even eod. But, considering that you're running a long-estered test anyway, it makes for a good preworkout kicker if injected 1.5-2 hours before training, and eod+ injections won't be "as" bad because you're running another test as well.


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 15, 2011)

that^^^

sorry, Im a little tired lol. ed is the way to go with suspension, Ive been on prop for a while, so the way Ive been injecting that is stuck in my head lol. plus, were not talking about a suspension only cycle, youre talking about adding it to a long ester, and the way you want to run it is fine.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Test susp reeks havoc on your blood levels at even eod. But, considering that you're running a long-estered test anyway, it makes for a good preworkout kicker if injected 1.5-2 hours before training, and eod+ injections won't be "as" bad because you're running another test as well.


 so as long as i do it 2 hours before workout and eod it shouldnt be to harmful?


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 15, 2011)

cant rep you back yet, SFG. 2 hours pre-workout eod is fine since youre running a long ester. if it was suspension by itself, you'd need to shoot 1-2x ed.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> so as long as i do it 2 hours before workout and eod it shouldnt be to harmful?



Well, "harmful" is more of a personal preference.
Technically speaking, test susp "should" be injected 2+ times daily to maintain steady blood levels, and when you inject it, say, eod then blood levels go up fast and drop faster. And when blood levels are up and down like that you'll tend to see more sides such as oily skin, irritability, etc. BUT, since your blood levels are being elevated by a long estered test, the peaks and valleys of blood levels caused by eod injects of test susp will not cause as much irritability. 
The point is, blood levels won't be the steadiest, but you should still be fine and see good results from using susp as a preworkout eod.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> cant rep you back yet, SFG. 2 hours pre-workout eod is fine since youre running a long ester. if it was suspension by itself, you'd need to shoot 1-2x ed.


 great thanks for all your help!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Well, "harmful" is more of a personal preference.
> Technically speaking, test susp "should" be injected 2+ times daily to maintain steady blood levels, and when you inject it, say, eod then blood levels go up fast and drop faster. And when blood levels are up and down like that you'll tend to see more sides such as oily skin, irritability, etc. BUT, since your blood levels are being elevated by a long estered test, the peaks and valleys of blood levels caused by eod injects of test susp will not cause as much irritability.
> The point is, blood levels won't be the steadiest, but you should still be fine and see good results from using susp as a preworkout eod.


 well that explained it perfect nice and easy to understand thanks for the info!


----------



## nick52 (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks fellows ,even answered the question i didnt ask .im currently on sus at 600mg a week,175mg eod i ordered 4 bottles of omegas test susp with 4 blend test and their short to long esthers why not add 300mg,50mg a day, 25mg 2x every 12 hrs of susp a week with no esther and keep blood levels stable  any feed back


----------



## jimm (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> 50-100mg PRE workout. and you can add it to your existing long ester test cycle with no problem and no need to modify your doses. *I did a shot of suspension e3d while on 500mg test e and it gave me a nice little oomph*. e3d is not optimal, or at least thats what many say, but Ive seen studies saying the half life and second pulse from suspension is actually longer than most thought. but, ed-eod is the best and safest.


 

ive only ever used enenthate and i will be starting my nexe course shortly of enethate again..

im interested in these shorter esters and will look into using them on my next cycle whats this oomph your speaking about..? do all the shorter test esters give you this? just out of curiosity i dont suppose it matters when enenthate is pinned? like is it better to pin it before i workout? im guessing it doesnt matter due to it beeing a long ester and all, cheers...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

jimm said:


> ive only ever used enenthate and i will be starting my nexe course shortly of enethate again..
> 
> im interested in these shorter esters and will look into using them on my next cycle whats this oomph your speaking about..? do all the shorter test esters give you this? just out of curiosity i dont suppose it matters when enenthate is pinned? like is it better to pin it before i workout? im guessing it doesnt matter due to it beeing a long ester and all, cheers...


i was told to just pin test E before bed and forget about it


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 16, 2011)

jimm said:


> ive only ever used enenthate and i will be starting my nexe course shortly of enethate again..
> 
> im interested in these shorter esters and will look into using them on my next cycle whats this oomph your speaking about..? do all the shorter test esters give you this? just out of curiosity i dont suppose it matters when enenthate is pinned? like is it better to pin it before i workout? im guessing it doesnt matter due to it beeing a long ester and all, cheers...



suspension has no ester. 100mg of suspension will yield 100mg of testosterone. heres how much actual free testosterone each type yields per 100mg:

testosterone Cypionate: 70mg
testosterone Decanoate: 65mg
_*testosterone Enantate: 72mg*_
testosterone Isocaproate: 75mg
testosterone Phenylpropionate: 69mg
testosterone Propionate: 84mg
*testosterone suspension: 100mg*
testosterone Undecanoate: 63mg


as you can see, test e actually only has 72mg and is a long ester, whereas suspension yields 100mg and has no ester. pinning test-e pre workout may provide you a mental boost or placebo effect, but no actual physical benefits. since suspension has no ester, it hits you quick. I like it about an hour and a half pre-workout. you will feel it.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 16, 2011)

This^^^


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> suspension has no ester. 100mg of suspension will yield 100mg of testosterone. heres how much actual free testosterone each type yields per 100mg:
> 
> testosterone Cypionate: 70mg
> testosterone Decanoate: 65mg
> ...


 
interesting yeh ive seen them figures before.. like i say ive only used enethate so with suspension its only benificial to use it pre work out then so if some one pinned susp before bed it would be a total waste thats interesting how good are the pumps off it i bet its pretty intense!?


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

jimm said:


> interesting yeh ive seen them figures before.. like i say ive only used enethate so with suspension its only benificial to use it pre work out then so if some one pinned susp before bed it would be a total waste thats interesting how good are the pumps off it i bet its pretty intense!?


i ment pin the test E before bed not the susp. the susp i was told as u can see above and hour and a half to 2 hours b4 workout


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> You probably should have posted this in the Anabolic section...
> 
> I use susp at 100mg 1.5-2 hours prior to training.


^^ this, GMO is a frigging encyclopedia


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i ment pin the test E before bed not the susp. the susp i was told as u can see above and hour and a half to 2 hours b4 workout


 

yeah i know what you ment bro re read what i wrote lol i wa saying *IF *you pinned susp b4 bed it would be a waste lol i usualy just pin enenth when ever i feel like it


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 17, 2011)

The short esters in prop are negligable to say the least. But at least you're pinning EOD to help with that. But jesus H bro, that's 1.75g of test per week. Do you really need that much?


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> The short esters in prop are negligable to say the least. But at least you're pinning EOD to help with that. But jesus H bro, that's 1.75g of test per week. Do you really need that much?


thats what i was confused about..... why would i need so much and why would i be told that its ok to use that much? thats why i keep getting so confused thats a shit load of test


----------

